
Big pharma, big data: Drug companies fear the effects of transparency - antr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/c8b024b0-9b82-11e2-a820-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2PR8hajau
======
lutusp
Paywall -- it's not a link, it's spam.

~~~
antr
Page loads with no paywall for me, sorry to hear that. Since when is the FT
spam? Is the NYT and WSJ spam too?

~~~
lutusp
> Page loads with no paywall for me, sorry to hear that. Since when is the FT
> spam?

Since this: <http://i.imgur.com/RwnA4kW.png>

> Is the NYT and WSJ spam too?

Easy to answer -- do they demand payment up front, before showing any articles
at all, as FT does?

~~~
antr
It is a shame you can't access it, it is a good article

